# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Εκτροφή πάπιας στην Πάρο!

## Αγγελος Παρος

Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τις παπιες που εκτρεφω. Πληροφοριακα οι χηνοπαπιες η γαλοπαπιες οπως συνηθως τις λεμε ειναι ξεχωριστο ειδος παπιας τα λεγομενα muscovy ducks η canard de barbarie στη γαλλικη. Στην εκτροφη μου επισης εχω και παπιες πρασινοκεφαλες και καποια υβριδια παπιας.

----------


## mitsman

Να τα χαιρεσαι Αγγελε!!!! ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!

το διαιτολογιο τι περιλαμβανει???

----------


## Αγγελος Παρος

Δημητρη ειναι ελευθερας βοσκης μονο λιγο πυτουρο και καλαμποκι για να μη φυγουν γιατι ειδικα τα χηνοπαπα πετανε σαν αγρια.

----------


## mixalis91

ωραιες παπιες φιλε! εχεις κ αλλα ειδη?

----------


## epanomizoo

omoρφα παπια και πολλα...!υποθετω πρεπει να εχεις καποια φυσικη λιμνουλα στο μερος που τα εχεις . τοσα παπια εχουν αναγκη απο κανενα στρεμμα επιφανειας νερου για να ζουν φυσιολογικα. καλαμποκι και πιτουρο οκ αλα θα πρεπει να δινεις βρωμη στα παπια.το καλαμποκι για τις παπιες ειναι οτι οι τηγανητες πατατες για τον ανθρωπο (μπορεις να τρως ομως σε ποσοτητα δεν κανουν καλο)
τα ημερα παπια (τα ασπρα που γεννανε αυγα καθε μερα) μπορουν να τρεφονται με τροφη για κοτοπουλα
για τα αγρια παπια η τροφη για κοτες οδηγει σε ενα προωρο θανατο
υπαρχουν στο εξωτερικο τροφες για αγρια υδροβια οπως πχ mazuri watefowl diet ktl, στην ελλαδα ομως οχι. αναγκαστηκα να ψαξω πολυ το θεμα και με τη βοηθεια  μερικων μελετων του υπουργειου γεωργειας της αμερικης για τις αναγκες σε θρεπτικα των καρολινων καθως και ενος πολυ καλου διαιτολογου πτηνων απο το πανεπιστημιο της νοτιας καρολινας καταφερα να κανω ενα προγραμμα στο exell που φτιαχνει μονο τους τις αναλογιες τροφης 
τα υλικα που χρησημοποιω ειναι 
καλαμποκι
σταρι
κριθαρι
σογια
βρωμη 
κεχρι
μαρμαροσκονη
d phosphate (φωσφορικο ασβεστιο)
μεθειονινη
λυσινη
πολυβιταμινες
και αν θες ριγανη, σκονη σκορδο και λιγο μεντα
οι σωστες αναλογιες ειναι 14% πρωτεινη για ενηλικα εκτος αναπαραγωγης. 23% πρωτεινη για μωρα νεογενητα, 20 % μεγαλυτερα μωρα, 18 % για παπιες σε ωοτοκια
η σωστη αναλογια φωσφορου και ασβεστου ειναι επισης πολυ σημαντικη 
αν θες  σου στειλνω σωστες αναλογιες για διατροφη
οι παπιες εχουν αναγκη απο μεγαλα ποσοστα φυτικες ινες για να λειτουργει σωστα το πεπτικο τους δινε πολλη βρωμη και κριθαρι
χωρις σογια δεν ειναι δυνατον να ταισεις πτηνα οπως παπιες κοτες κτλ εκτος και αν βαζεις κρεαταλευρα η κτηνοτροφικο ρεβυθι
το καλαμποκι πχ εχει 9% πρωτεινη ,το σταρι 11% ,η βρωμη 18% αρα ανακατευοντας αυτα δυσκολα φτανεις το 14 % και αδυνατον να φτασεις το 20% η σογια ειναι ο μπαλαντερ στη μιξη γιατι εχει πρωτεινη 48%

----------


## Paul

ωραιες παπιες ειχα κι εγω παλια ενα ζευγαρι χηνοπαπα και μου κλωσσουσε συνεχεια η θηλυκια ωσπου ειχε γεμισει η αυλη μας παπιες!!!Μετα τις αφησαμε στο φραγμα Θερμης.

----------


## Paul

Α, και κατι ακομα οι πρασινοκεφαλες σου σου κλωσσανε?? Το ρωταω γιατι ενδιαφερομαι να παρω ενα ζευγαρι διοτι η λιμνη που εχω ειναι 15 τμ και ειναι ασχημο να τη βλεπεις αδεια...Εχω να βαλω παπια και χηνα εκει εδω και 4 χρονια...

----------


## orion

όμορφα... και τι τις κάνει τόσες πάπιες;;; θέλω  να πω τις πουλάς, είναι για φαγητό ή απλά χόμπι;;;

----------

